# Looking for tips on wood filler



## GenerationWW (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for tips on how to keep wood filler from getting moldy. I don't use it to much so it sits for a while but when I need it, I usually have to buy more because I'm reluctant to use the moldy stuff on my projects even the tub is mostly full. So, any tips so I don't have to keep wasting filler and money? Thanks


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

A couple drops of vodka on top.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I had that problem with MinWax wood filler but TimberMate has never grown mold in my shop. And it's a lot better product IMHO.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Vodka works good like Clint suggested. I keep a large selection as a few drops go into the putty and a slightly larger amount into my cup… (laughing) As my in laws are Russian I can attest to the fact that potato mash vodka is far superior to the grain stuff, albeit more expensive. ))


----------



## GenerationWW (Mar 29, 2012)

Gfadvm, Minwax is the brand I use, or at least use to. I will have to try Timbermate next time. Since I just about have a full container of Moldwax I will try the vodka trick to hopefully use what I have. Thanks guys!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Now you have a new project, a hideaway Vodka stash so nobody takes a nip and you run out. (laughing)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

GenerationWW- My MinWax got to stinking so bad I gagged every time I opened it!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I always use Bix stain putty. It is a powder and you mix it with water or you can use stain with it but it takes overnight to dry. If you use water, it dries fast and will take a stain when you finish the whole piece!!
............Jim


----------



## GenerationWW (Mar 29, 2012)

woodbutcherbynight, that would a good project! lol. gfadvm, that's the way it is for me, it makes me upset that the mold happens so fast. You would think they would change the formula to prevent mold growth. Jim, I've never tried powder, that's something else for me to look into.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Timbermate here in my shop. The solvent based fillers are a pain.
I have a small shop fridge, and I keep unused spackling in the fridge to keep it from growing hair.
Bill


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Bill, that is no good for me, the frig is for the orange juice which goes with the vodka. We have NO room for much else, one has to remain FULLY stocked at all times in case company shows up. (laughing)

GenerationWW keep an eye out for my next post I will be in the shop all day tomorrow. Have to decide where to put it and expect to have this Vodka hideaway built and the finishing process started. End of the week look for my new post. (laughing)


----------

